# King cobra



## longqi (Feb 18, 2011)

Recently got a call about a king

It was dying after being hit by a car
By the time we got there it was dead
Eyes were milky

We cut it open and there was a naja sputertrix inside
recent feed

questions
could the milky eyes have been caused by the spitter??
would the scale over the eyes have prevented damage?


----------



## Herpalist (Jun 17, 2009)

The snake was most like in pre-shed when it was ran over. All snakes eyes will have that milk appearance for a period during it's preparation to shed the skin.


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

longqi said:


> Recently got a call about a king
> 
> It was dying after being hit by a car
> By the time we got there it was dead
> ...


Interesting question: if the king was in normal ecdysiast then you would presume it would have not feed? Would contact with venom in the eye cause ecdysiast? No idea, but plausible……….


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

I would have thought that there would be no effect, can't see how the venom can actually get into the eye. I have seen spitters getting a quick shower from a cage mate, with no ill effect. 

Not sure how quick a prey item would take to show signs of decomposition, hours or days?


----------



## longqi (Feb 18, 2011)

It was definitely a bit of a strange one

I would have thought it would not have been hunting if getting ready to shed
Temps here are high with build up to wet season
So digestion would start quickly
Spitter was still in very good condition so it was a very recent kill


----------



## longqi (Feb 18, 2011)

If you like kings check out the thread called 'bali reptile rescue' in snakes forum

Last page has 3 kings relocated yesterday


----------



## cerastes86 (Nov 23, 2010)

GT2540 said:


> I would have thought that there would be no effect, can't see how the venom can actually get into the eye. I have seen spitters getting a quick shower from a cage mate, with no ill effect.
> 
> Not sure how quick a prey item would take to show signs of decomposition, hours or days?


The King may possibly get venom in the eyes if there was a bit of a "stand off" between the two. 

In regards to spitters showering their cage mates, I would have thought if they were the same species there would be more of a tolerance to the venom


----------



## longqi (Feb 18, 2011)

cerastes86 said:


> The King may possibly get venom in the eyes if there was a bit of a "stand off" between the two.
> 
> In regards to spitters showering their cage mates, I would have thought if they were the same species there would be more of a tolerance to the venom


But could the venom pass the ocular scales on a snakes eyes?
Or would it be just like venom on skin; harmless unless there is an opening??


----------



## cerastes86 (Nov 23, 2010)

longqi said:


> But could the venom pass the ocular scales on a snakes eyes?
> Or would it be just like venom on skin; harmless unless there is an opening??


That is a good point, one which I hadn't thought about.

I suppose depending on how hungry the snake was if it was in slough it could have been tempted by the opportunity to feed, but having worked with a King previously in a zoo I know they like many snakes are particularly lethargic when in slough. The only snakes I have really encountered that have a feeding response when in slough are retics, but I suppose if it hadn't ate for a while who knows.


----------



## longqi (Feb 18, 2011)

We are in, for us, the unfortunate position of having 25 king cobra eggs in the incubator
Running them at 27c and 85% humidity
Plans are already in place to release them within 8 hours of hatching

We are considering keeping 2 hatchies
Heard that they can be hard to get feeding
So keeping 2 is only a consideration at this time

Any suggestions will be accepted


----------

